# Poor Smurf



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Poor Smurf...his overindulgence caught up with him.

Last night at a friends BBQ he had Orijen, some wet food, burger, dogs and cheese.

This morning he seems very uncomfortable, belly is bloated and hardish, he's drinking a lot, and he's got liquid diarrhea.

I gave him some liquid Imodium and hope it helps. Gonna fast him the rest of today/tonight.

And I'm a worried mother. Poor guy


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

That's your raw fed dog? That's a lot of stuff hes not used to! I always tell people not to feed my Murphy because he'll get sick since he eats raw meat. It hard for some to understand though...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, he's raw fed.

He's usually ok with treats here and there, but last night was just too much. I'm kicking myself and feel bad.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

Are you familiar with bloat? Is he wretching or pacing? Do you have gas-x on hand?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

No retching or pacing. I think he literally ate himself sick. If anything, he's a little mopey today, he's asleep on the bed right now and I first noticed this 12 hrs ago.

It seems like each time he does a liquid poo he feels a little better and his belly gets smaller.




















He still begged for food and treats today at lunch. He is the definition of gluttony


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

Happy to hear that. I love Frenchies and he is THE cutest thing ever!

Hope he feel better soon.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thanks! 

I am seeing improvement. We woke up from a nap and he seemed a little more like himself. 

I picked up some pedialyte and he had a little bit, not much, but a little  I had to squirt it down his throat lol.

I'm going to give him a little itty bitty meal with a probiotic and colostrum.


----------

